# Trying To Magnetize A Kilominx



## VIBE_ZT (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi, I am new to this website. I joined because I have an interest in trying to magnetize a Kilominx, but I am unsure if it is a viable idea. I decided that I would be able to reach a larger group of cubers via this website.

I am planning on using a Shengshou Kilominx, and I think the best option is to do a corner-edge scheme. I think it will be rather difficult though to get the magnets into the edges. I may have to drill some holes to make room for them. The corners shouldn't be too hard though.

I was unable to find any post or video about someone trying to magnetize a Kilominx, so I am assuming that it either hasn't been thought of or attempted yet, or that it is impossible.

Any thoughts? Tips? Ideas?


----------



## teh yoshi (Jan 22, 2019)

It may be much more difficult than you realize. Since it is an even-ordered puzzle (compare to a 2x2 or 4x4 cube), you'll run into a situation where, for example, if you simply place single magnets in each corner and edge, you'll get polarities mixed up. As it is an even-ordered puzzle, all corners and edges are essentially the same thing, yet some of them have to be north while others have to be south for them to attract, right? This is solved by doubling up magnets, so that every points of contact will have both north and south facing magnets, so they'll be able to attract regardless of orientation.

So in theory, a magnetic kilominx is possible (it should take the same amount of magnets as a megaminx), but in reality, it is a nightmare due the logistics inside each piece. In ShengShou's case, they are not caps, but instead have strangely-designed asymmetrical compartments that'll make magnet placement just plain torture. And if that wasn't bad enough, the points of contact between each edge of each piece in a kilominx is so tiny, they're practically two angles gracing each other (as opposed to flat walls of a regular cube), meaning there's virtually no room to glue magnets there, anyway, let alone TWO magnets in each of these corners. You will need magnets SO tiny and SO strong (because yay ShengShou loves to use ridiculously thick plastic) for it to be remotely viable. The amount of hard work as well as the amount of costly and specialized measured magnets you'll be needing may not be worth of the result.

Until kilominx/kibiminx becomes a real WCA event, hardware innovation may never evolve beyond what we have now.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jan 23, 2019)

Yeah.. I didn't think of that. 

Maybe we should just wait until QiYi or another company releases one.


----------



## Billabob (Jan 23, 2019)

There's been some talk of it in the past but nothing solid. https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/magnets-thread.62969/page-33#post-1263378 https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/cubicle-labs-premium-cubes.62448/page-4#post-1198195

It's not looking good for the Shengshou Kilominx


----------



## qwr (Nov 25, 2020)

The Shengshou kilmonx slips and accidentally turns a lot in my hands because of the ball shape and the catching. Wrist turns are the only way I can get reliable turning. I hope that someone will be successful in doing so and make a tutorial because I really want a magnetized version.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Nov 25, 2020)

qwr said:


> The Shengshou kilmonx slips and accidentally turns a lot in my hands because of the ball shape and the catching. Wrist turns are the only way I can get reliable turning. I hope that someone will be successful in doing so and make a tutorial because I really want a magnetized version.


I am interested in trying the QiYi one, as it is probably made a LOT better than the ShengShou one.

However, there is also the problem of the plastic. In the ShengShou, it's far too thick. I actually made a post documenting the actual magnetization process (it's really bad lol, I was less experienced.) Check it out and see what ya think


----------



## qwr (Nov 25, 2020)

I didn't even realize Qiyi made one. I'll have to try one. But I have no experience with magnetizing so it could be a disaster just due to my inexperience.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 25, 2020)

qwr said:


> I didn't even realize Qiyi made one. I'll have to try one. But I have no experience with magnetizing so it could be a disaster just due to my inexperience.


it's not on SCS but it's on TC


----------



## qwr (Nov 26, 2020)

there's also the cubing classroom kilominx which is capped and probably has a more reasonable mechanism (lol when chinese companies use that on their advertising)
I think speedcubereview recommended it but the cubicle reviews are only ok.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 26, 2020)

This isn't really practical for an average person, but I think the best current way to get a magnetic kilominx is to do it the way Chris Tran made the first magnetic galaxy v1 megas by drilling holes into the pieces, and then press fitting the magnets into them. Again, not a viable for most people, but it is a way. 

I would imagine that if you had a crazy amount of spare time and patience, one could manually drill precise holes and glue in each magnet by hand.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Nov 26, 2020)

qwr said:


> there's also the cubing classroom kilominx which is capped and probably has a more reasonable mechanism (lol when chinese companies use that on their advertising)
> I think speedcubereview recommended it but the cubicle reviews are only ok.


Yeahhh, the Meilong Kilominx might be viable for magnetization. But still... unsure if I will.


----------



## rusty cuber (Nov 26, 2020)

may i ask why you want to magnetize a kilominx?


----------



## qwr (Nov 26, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> This isn't really practical for an average person, but I think the best current way to get a magnetic kilominx is to do it the way Chris Tran made the first magnetic galaxy v1 megas by drilling holes into the pieces, and then press fitting the magnets into them. Again, not a viable for most people, but it is a way.
> 
> I would imagine that if you had a crazy amount of spare time and patience, one could manually drill precise holes and glue in each magnet by hand.


have you checked the mech of the qiyi or cubing classroom kilominxes?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 26, 2020)

qwr said:


> have you checked the mech of the qiyi or cubing classroom kilominxes?


Nope! I had the original shengshou a while back but that’s it.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Nov 26, 2020)

rusty cuber said:


> may i ask why you want to magnetize a kilominx?


Firstly... Why not 

Second: Some kilominx mechs are unstable, and I feel that magnets would help keep the layers aligned (this is a problem with the Meilong, and to a lesser extent the ShengShou.


----------



## qwr (Nov 27, 2020)

rusty cuber said:


> may i ask why you want to magnetize a kilominx?


ball shaped puzzles have a tendency to accidentally move when you don't have anything solid to hold onto (the centers are possible but quite small). try to turn the shengshou quickly and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 27, 2020)

qwr said:


> there's also the cubing classroom kilominx which is capped and probably has a more reasonable mechanism (lol when chinese companies use that on their advertising)
> I think speedcubereview recommended it but the cubicle reviews are only ok.


Yeah, Shawn liked it but it's trash. Stay far, far away.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 27, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Yeah, Shawn liked it but it's trash. Stay far, far away.


Yes Shawn has very different opinions than most cubers. He said the MGC 4x4 was bad, for crying out loud


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 27, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Yes Shawn has very different opinions than most cubers. He said the MGC 4x4 was bad, for crying out loud


Yep. Phil Yu has historically weird tastes too


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Nov 28, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Yeah, Shawn liked it but it's trash. Stay far, far away.


It's definitely an odd one! The colors and ridges are awesome, size is good, and it almost feels like it wants to turn good! It's just... So darn unstable. It misaligns too easily, and the rigid mechanism reeaaaaally doesn't like when it misaligns even a bit.
Maybe magnets would help it, but I can't think of how you'd efficiently get magnets into it...


----------



## qwr (Dec 4, 2020)

What if we just used ball bearings like the old skewbs


----------



## Q-- (May 16, 2021)

So I’ve been inactive from this forum for a while, including the time this thread was made.... 
I have a magnetic MFJS, and the QiYi one can be magnetized too. You just have to use an edge center scheme for the MFJS and drill holes into the flat bits on the edges. I think the QiYi can be done like a normal cube, but I haven’t checked the mech yet. Hopefully this clears it up for anyone looking to make one.


----------

